# Norwegian: Translation provided upon request



## Grefsen

Most of my Norwegian friends really like the fact that I am attempting to write more *på norsk* on a regular basis.  However, in some cases, especially when I have attempted to write more than just one or two paragraphs, I'd like the person receiving my letter to know that I would be happy to also provide an English translation of what I have written.  

Would the following be an acceptable way to write "English translation will be provided upon request?"

*Engelsk oversettelse vil være tilgjengelig på anmodning.*


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Most of my Norwegian friends really like the fact that I am attempting to write more *på norsk* on a regular basis. However, in some cases, especially when I have attempted to write more than just one or two paragraphs, I'd like the person receiving my letter to know that I would be happy to also provide an English translation of what I have written.
> 
> Would the following be an acceptable way to write "English translation will be provided upon request?"
> 
> *Engelsk oversettelse vil være tilgjengelig på anmodning.*


 

It looks fine to me, but it's very formal.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

If you want it less formal and more in tune with how we would express it in Norwegian I got some suggestions for you. 

Jeg kan gi dere/deg en engelsk oversettelse hvis dere/du ønsker det.

or 

Hvis dere/du ønsker, kan jeg gi en engelsk oversettelse. 

or

Om dere/du vil kan jeg gi dere/du en engelsk oversettelse.

or 

Jeg kan gi dere/deg en engelsk oversettelse hvis dere/du vil.


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk for det!  

Her er mitt forsøk på oversettelser av det du har foreslått.*

Here is my attempt at translations of what you have suggested.



vestfoldlilja said:


> Jeg kan gi dere/deg en engelsk oversettelse hvis dere/du ønsker det.



I can give you an English translation if you wish.
 


vestfoldlilja said:


> Hvis dere/du ønsker, kan jeg gi en engelsk oversettelse.



If you want, I can give an English translation.
 


vestfoldlilja said:


> Om dere/du vil kan jeg gi dere/du en engelsk oversettelse.



If you want I can give you an English translation. 



vestfoldlilja said:


> Jeg kan gi dere/deg en engelsk oversettelse hvis dere/du vil.



I can give you an English translation if you want. 

My personal preference would be to use either the first or the fourth option.  Would the first option be considered to be slightly more polite since *"ønsker*" is used?


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Would the first option be considered to be slightly more polite since *"ønsker*" is used?


 
In my opinion, yes.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> In my opinion, yes.


*Tusen takk for svaret ditt!  *

Back to my original post.  If I want to be more formal could I make *"**Engelsk** oversettelse vil være tilgjengelig på anmodning" *even shorter by dropping "*Engelsk*" and "*vil være*?"


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for svaret ditt! *
> 
> Back to my original post. If I want to be more formal could I make *"**Engelsk** oversettelse vil være tilgjengelig på anmodning" *even shorter by dropping "*Engelsk*" and "*vil være*?"


 
In a formal context that should work fine.


----------



## Pteppic

If I read it correctly, the original English sentence also has a formal or "official" sound to it, and this seems to me to be deliberate (being ironically formal in an informal context). If that is indeed the case, I'd say "Oversettelse tilgjengelig på anmodning" is pretty much as good as it gets.


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> If I read it correctly, the original English sentence also has a formal or "official" sound to it, and this seems to me to be deliberate (being ironically formal in an informal context). If that is indeed the case, I'd say "Oversettelse tilgjengelig på anmodning" is pretty much as good as it gets.


Tusen takk for det! 

Du har helt riktig. 

What I had in mind was a Norwegian version of something similar to what you might see at the bottom of a resume or CV that says "References furnished/provided upon request."


----------



## basslop

Pteppic said:


> If I read it correctly, the original English sentence also has a formal or "official" sound to it, and this seems to me to be deliberate (being ironically formal in an informal context). If that is indeed the case, I'd say "Oversettelse tilgjengelig på anmodning" is pretty much as good as it gets.



I agree with you that the translation should be more formal.  More suggestions:
- Oversettelse kan skaffes på forespørsel. 
- Oversettelse tilgjengelig på forespørsel. 

In my opinion the word anmodning sounds a bit to stilted and old fashioned.


----------

